# mixed bag



## st83 (Apr 8, 2010)

we fished P.I. pool sunday aug.29 put in @ boat house in toronto @ 8:30 am. went upstream toward dam watching for fish on sonar. started throwing Rapala DT 14 and 3/8 oz. jig w/ truese goose colored walleye assassin around deeper rocks and (what few) decent current edges we could find. turned down stream trolloing #9 chart. minnow rap 100 ft. back. picked up only walleye by the channel marker nearest old lock/dam. fish was 18in. trolled the channel edges down to boat ramp and back and got a 15 in. hybrid and 13 in. channel cat. 1 sauger, 1 16 in. smallie and a few decent drum casting kastmaster spoon around different concrete structures up & down the river.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the report St. Did you fish the dam area at all?

Haven't been down there since November. Picked up some 
nice walleye and hybrids trolling a#7 Shad Rap fight in the dam
area.

How often do you fish that area?


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

If you put in at Toronto, and headed upstream you were not heading for Pike Island Pool


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

If he put in in Toronto he was in the Pike Island pool.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Sorry, always thought the pike island pool was at pike island dam


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ohiogary said:


> Sorry, always thought the pike island pool was at pike island dam


the pike island pool is the body of water that is held back by the pike island dam... all the way to the new cumberland dam. the water above the new cumberland dam is called the new cumberland pool, and so on. this is how the different pools are named throughout the river, and just about every other river system in the country for that matter.

honest mistake, i won't hold anything against you.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> the pike island pool is the body of water that is held back by the pike island dam... all the way to the new cumberland dam. the water above the new cumberland dam is called the new cumberland pool, and so on. this is how the different pools are named throughout the river, and just about every other river system in the country for that matter.
> 
> honest mistake, i won't hold anything against you.


Looks like I learned something new today!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Many* people make the same mistake!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I know this post is old, but I'll just say its interesting how people kept going on correcting something that never happened. If you look at st83's post, it says he fished Pike Island pool, heading up from Toronto toward the dam. He is talking about the NC dam because he is already in PI pool. 

Sorry to be a stickler. Someone had to say something. 

Thanks for the report st83.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

If you would have read it correctly this was already pointed out and it was ohiogary being corrected. You revived a 6 month old post for this,lol.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Tim,(Intracoastal) where the heck ya been buddy? If I'm not mistaken you moved....like Michigan or something? It's heating up here my friend! good to hear from ya though!


----------

